# Alerte rouge



## vazen (15 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, je tente depuis quelques minute de télécharge mobile maps europe light, il est écrit "chargement" et rien ne se passe. On ne peut pas stopper un chargement en cours ? Si oui comment ? Merci


----------



## twinworld (16 Juillet 2009)

vous le téléchargez depuis où ? votre iPhone ou votre ordi ?

[Edit : arf... 12 heures plus tard, je suppose que le problème est résolu]


----------



## meilingibookg3 (17 Juillet 2009)

je viens consulter les apps, mais je ne vois pas de mobile maps europe lite... vous voulez parler de la version payante, je suppose. Y êtes-vous arrivé. Il arrive souvent que iTunes soit très sollicité d'où ce retard.


----------



## twinworld (17 Juillet 2009)

il est là http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=320272051&mt=8 mais c'est une version lite Allemagne - Suisse - Autriche


----------



## vazen (17 Juillet 2009)

Bon, c'était une version d'essai, française. J'ai résolu le problème en synchronisant les applications de mon iphone sur mon imac. Celui-ci a pris le relais du téléchargement qui s'est effacé sur l'iphone. Bon à savoir. Merci pour vos réponses en tous cas.


----------



## kisco (17 Juillet 2009)

toujours est-il que pour "mettre pause" durant le téléchargement d'une application depuis l'iPhone, il suffit de tapoter sur l'icone de cette application.

Dans ton cas ça doit être parce que cette application est spécialement lourde et prend donc beaucoup de temps à télécharger selon la connexion.


----------



## vazen (17 Juillet 2009)

Pour mettre pause d'accord, mais pour annuler le téléchargement en cours ?


----------

